# KUSTAR Khalifa University - Salary Package



## spikoi

I have been interviewed at KUSTAR as Project Supervisor. (I hold a PhD Engineering)

Expecting my package soon. Any idea about basic and allowances for that post ?

Basic ? Allowance?
Housing? Education? Health ? Tickets ?

Thanks


----------



## nikki123804

i have been interviewed s asst lab engr in KU recently, havent received the an offer yet...
what salary and benefit package can we expect from KUSTAR?
thanks!


----------



## jammy0

nikki123804 said:


> i have been interviewed s asst lab engr in KU recently, havent received the an offer yet...
> what salary and benefit package can we expect from KUSTAR?
> thanks!


I also have been interviewed as research assistant ku recently.Interview was conducted on january.Still didnt get the offer letter.Nikki when ur intervw was conducted. How many days it wil take to get the offer letter. g


----------



## nikki123804

jammy0 said:


> I also have been interviewed as research assistant ku recently.Interview was conducted on january.Still didnt get the offer letter.Nikki when ur intervw was conducted. How many days it wil take to get the offer letter. g


It was also on january.. the hr Asked me for documents and did reference check but did not still send me the job offer.. so I dont know when they will send it. I emailed them for follow up already but so far no reply yet.


----------



## jammy0

nikki123804 said:


> It was also on january.. the hr Asked me for documents and did reference check but did not still send me the job offer.. so I dont know when they will send it. I emailed them for follow up already but so far no reply yet.


nikki who conducted your interview hr or faculty.I also emailed to them the reply was waiting for approval. Right now are you in uae.could you please give your gmail id.Do u knw why they are taking dis much time


----------



## nikki123804

jammy0 said:


> nikki who conducted your interview hr or faculty.I also emailed to them the reply was waiting for approval. Right now are you in uae.could you please give your gmail id.Do u knw why they are taking dis much time


the HR was not there during the intervw... yup im here in UAE. i will PM you my email ad


----------



## Andy17

nikki123804 said:


> the HR was not there during the intervw... yup im here in UAE. i will PM you my email ad


just a quick note to say you need to make 5 posts before you can pm someone, so do a couple more to qualify and good luck with things.


----------



## nikki123804

Andy17 said:


> just a quick note to say you need to make 5 posts before you can pm someone, so do a couple more to qualify and good luck with things.


thanks.. so this is my 5th post


----------



## g71

Hi all

I'm also wondering the same thing ... the work conditions and salary package for an assistant professor (Doctorate plus 10 years of experience).

Thanks and all the best


----------



## brainiac92

*KUSTAR Research Assistant Job Offer and Salary Package*

Hi everyone, I was interviewed for a research assistant position at KUSTAR as well in early December. I sent in all my documentation as well and am now waiting for the offer letter. How long did it take for you to receive it? Also, what kind of benefits salary package do they offer? Please do let me know. Thanks!


----------



## arabianhorse

I was told, government and government sponsored organizations have been told to go slow on recruitment and contain costs due to oil price slump.

Hope prices rise soon, not only for the sake of those working for govt related entities but for private sector and economy in general.

Whudda thunk ?


----------



## Stevesolar

arabianhorse said:


> I was told, government and government sponsored organizations have been told to go slow on recruitment and contain costs due to oil price slump.
> 
> Hope prices rise soon, not only for the sake of those working for govt related entities but for private sector and economy in general.
> 
> Whudda thunk ?


Hi,
On the one hand that would make sense.
But on the other, the UAE, like KSA are sitting on large cash reserves as well as one of the World's biggest soverign wealth funds (ADIA) - so i think they could easily weather low oil prices for quite some time.
Cost to run these government departments will also be only a fraction of their annual earnings.
However, if you heard that there was a reduction in hiring senior expats - in favour of local hire - then that is certainly happening on a large scale.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Drake69

I wonder if this thread is still active. I have been interviewed at KUSTAR as a Postdoctoral research fellow. I am expecting an offer soon. Can anyone give me a general idea about basic salary, other incentives (housing allowance, child education, settlement allowance, medical insurance, bonus etc) that can be offered to a Postdoc with about one and half year of experience. Thanks


----------



## mind143

*Khalifa university*



Drake69 said:


> I wonder if this thread is still active. I have been interviewed at KUSTAR as a Postdoctoral research fellow. I am expecting an offer soon. Can anyone give me a general idea about basic salary, other incentives (housing allowance, child education, settlement allowance, medical insurance, bonus etc) that can be offered to a Postdoc with about one and half year of experience. Thanks


Hi when did you got offer letter after submit to documents to HR. After received documents HR told me that, now we are taking necessary approvals. What it means that. Kindly reply me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mind143

spikoi said:


> I have been interviewed at KUSTAR as Project Supervisor. (I hold a PhD Engineering)
> 
> Expecting my package soon. Any idea about basic and allowances for that post ?
> 
> Basic ? Allowance?
> Housing? Education? Health ? Tickets ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi
When did you got offer letter after submit documents to HR. Kindly tel me your case what happen. Thanks.


----------

